# my new 33 gallon with pics of my fish



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

the pics before my tank was cleared up!


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

The tank after and some pics of my fish!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)




----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

what is the kind of the african that has camo spots on it


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

venustus or somthin like that


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice tank


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are some sweet fish


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

hhmmm..Nice tank..I think I see a jewel cichlid in there....


----------

